# 118.7 & 119 single dish RV



## Tcvarner (Jul 16, 2006)

I have a dishpro 1000 and vip211 receiver with inline switch in my home. I also have an rv with a crankup winegard single lnb. I mounted a Dishpro lnb and connected the vip211 to the winegard with no switch and did not perform the check switch test. By repointing, I could receive 110, 119, and 129. My question is..If I mount a dual band lnb like used with the dp1000 dish, could I also receive the 118.7 by the "repointing for each satellite" method. My HD locals are on the 118.7, the only one I can't currently receive in the rv. The crankup antenna is similar to a dish 300 in size.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

You actually have a Dish 1000+ at home. You need a larger dish for 118.75° to get a tighter aim on the satellite (FSS birds are spaced 2° apart rather than 9°) and to bring in the weaker signal.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Not only that, but the LNB to receive 118.7 is totally non-standard, as all other FSS satellites use horizontal/vertical polarity, but 118.7 use circular polarity like DBS satellites. Anik F3, the satellite at 118.7, is only medium-powered, requiring a larger dish than high-powered DBS sats, and transmits on lower (FSS) frequencies, requiring different LNBs than DBS sats, but needs a circular polarity LNB, which is not standard or common for FSS LNBs.

The bottom line is that the only dish that is readily available that will receive 118.7 programming are the DishNetwork "Plus" dishes (500+ and 1000+, which are really the same dish. The 1000+ configuration adds a 4th LNB to receive 129).


----------



## lv99 (Jan 3, 2008)

IIP said:


> Not only that, but the LNB to receive 118.7 is totally non-standard, as all other FSS satellites use horizontal/vertical polarity, but 118.7 use circular polarity like DBS satellites. Anik F3, the satellite at 118.7, is only medium-powered, requiring a larger dish than high-powered DBS sats, and transmits on lower (FSS) frequencies, requiring different LNBs than DBS sats, but needs a circular polarity LNB, which is not standard or common for FSS LNBs.
> 
> The bottom line is that the only dish that is readily available that will receive 118.7 programming are the DishNetwork "Plus" dishes (500+ and 1000+, which are really the same dish. The 1000+ configuration adds a 4th LNB to receive 129).


for RV? you should search local or craigslist for used Superdish 121 (cost around $50 to $70). then mod the LNBs (119+121). by swapping the body of lnb 121 in place of lnb 119. and move lnb body of 119 to lnb 121 position. you need to tape the feed to old lnb 121 (i use dark color to illustrate the seal of old 119 lnb to be moved to 121 lnb position), and not let signal go thru since you no longer need it.


----------



## Tcvarner (Jul 16, 2006)

IIP said:


> Not only that, but the LNB to receive 118.7 is totally non-standard, as all other FSS satellites use horizontal/vertical polarity, but 118.7 use circular polarity like DBS satellites. Anik F3, the satellite at 118.7, is only medium-powered, requiring a larger dish than high-powered DBS sats, and transmits on lower (FSS) frequencies, requiring different LNBs than DBS sats, but needs a circular polarity LNB, which is not standard or common for FSS LNBs.
> 
> The bottom line is that the only dish that is readily available that will receive 118.7 programming are the DishNetwork "Plus" dishes (500+ and 1000+, which are really the same dish. The 1000+ configuration adds a 4th LNB to receive 129).


The 1000+ has a center single lnb that receives 118.7 and 119. The signal leaves this lnb on two output connectors. The challange is to figure a way to mount it and switch the two cables as well as hope the dish is large enough to capture the signal from the 118.7. Just wondered if anyone had tried this. I say a single lnb, but it may be two lnbs in a single plastic casing but with a single guide ring set.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The 18" single LNB reflector the OP has on his RV is going to be way too small to gather enough signal from an FSS satellite.


----------

